# South west Michigan



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

well here are a few pics that the ol lady took for me last week end, I have alot more, but w/ this slow a$$ dial up, may take a little while, this storm was apx. foot in a half of snow w/ 5' + drifts.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

a few more


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

me and the ol lady, same day


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

looks about like what we got up here for new years... fun stuff....

i didn't know we're supposed to take a pretty assistant with us....... course, if i called mine the old lady, i'd be out shoveling )


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

theonlybull;701239 said:


> looks about like what we got up here for new years... fun stuff....
> 
> i didn't know we're supposed to take a pretty assistant with us....... course, if i called mine the old lady, i'd be out shoveling )


I called he my ol lady, not old, she is a yr. younger than me! she does a great job keepin wipers clean, food ready 4 me, sauces open & full, she even does some shoveling from time 2 time! it is a pleasure 2 have her ride w/ me, cause yrs past I always road alone other than my little girl came w/ me a few times and shes 3 1/2 now!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm glad you got snow and all but those pictures are horrible....she can do better than that


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I bet you haven't plow much this past week


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

bladescape2;701376 said:


> I'm glad you got snow and all but those pictures are horrible....she can do better than that


are you jealious? if you don't like my pics then DON'T LOOK! I'm thinkin not to bad for cell phone pics, you got better?????


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------

